# Here is.... Xena!!



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, the name Xena is the one that stuck... I tried the Bella name, but doesn't seem to fit.... Once you see these pics you'll understand why.....

Xena - Princess Warrior is so perfect for her cuz when you look at her she's this sweet, innocent looking baby, but when she starts "playing" she turns into this Warrior!!! She attacks Mia and barks at Zadie!!! It's really funny!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

more


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry, for flooding..... can't help it!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

a few more...


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww great pics!
Xena looks gorgeous


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Awh...that is too cute and so sweet. I am sure they are going to have so much fun playing with each other.

Leslie


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

do xena.. go mia!!! mias got her hands full!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wonderful pics !!! they have both such a nice color :shock: looks like they have a lot of fun together :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

they are so cute together!! Mia looks like she is in heaven!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hahah theyre soo cute! xena does seem to fit well


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great picture you know they love eachoter


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

They are so cute together!! You can tell Mia loves having a little sister!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Xena is just the right name for that little one LOL....Mia is going to have a ball playing with her...they are too cute !


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

All I can say is ' wonderful '


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awww! Those pics are sooo cute!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

How cute!!! I think the name Xena fits her perfectly!! Arn't new puppies wonderfful!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys :wave: Yes, I just love puppies..... I totally love Puppy Breath!! LOL - They are getting along great... I really think Mia loves having someone small to play with - who has as much energy as she does. Poor Zadie just lays there while Mia runs circles around her... Now both Mia & Xena run circles around her!!! LOL


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw they look like they keep you on your toes all day!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I love the nose pic! :lol: Boy, Mia has her paws full with that lil one. And yes, Xena is definitely a warrior. Great choice of names (I think it was your daughter's idea?).

You can tell those two are gonna be best buds. We'll need lots more pics though, just to be sure. :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Cute Cute Looks like she is going to be a character :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

those are adorable in the last pic you can see how sweet mia is because she is covering her teeth so not too hurt xena - bless her


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL, I was expecting this cute little sweetie and while she is the very cutest thing I'd say warrior princess does suit her better than sweetie as a description. Mia will have a blast with her I bet. Tons more pictures please.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes the name fits to a "T". Adorable. :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks like they are already good friends... Glad you finally figured out a name for her and a cute name it is...


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Great pics, they're both so cute. I really like the name Xena.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh....how cute can you get. They're going to be the best of buds. I like the name, too.


----------

